# Cage Decorations!



## Pancho (Dec 25, 2011)

So I have been making some hedgie-safe cage decorations because I want to make my cage original  
I was wondering if anyone else has some sort of accessory/decoration?
Post a pick if you have one! I would love some ideas!
I have also heard of people making name plates haha


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Decorations and toys/enrichment kind of overlap sometimes. So some of these will count as both, haha.

I've seen some people with shallow bowls full of smooth stones - the kind you might see in a glass vase on someone's mantle or whatever. They can be actual stones or the colorful glass type; the latter I've seen sold at Joann's. Just make sure they're a good size, since I think they come in at least two sizes, and the smaller might be a bit too close to large-kibble size.

I have a few small pillows in Archimedes' cage, which were sewn out of smaller pieces of fleece I had left over from making liners, hedgie bags, etc. I think they're kind of pretty, particularly if it's pretty fabric. He doesn't really use those for sleeping (so far, anyway), but they add some more environment to the cage, because he can climb over them or snuffle under them or whatever. Fills up some of the open floorspace.

We know coroplast is hedgehog-safe. Signs or decorations could be made out of that and either hung on the side of the cage or put in the cage itself. It's not too hard to cut with a box cutter or exacto knife (or even a pair of scissors, which is probably the better choice for non-straight lines). It'd be cute to have a cartoony cut-out of a hedgehog in the cage, for instance. You'd need to use some kind of permanent marker, because it's plastic - Sharpies are a good choice, since I know those comes in a ton of colors, and they're non-toxic.

You could also decorate with fleece, like curtains or something.


----------



## Pancho (Dec 25, 2011)

wow all of those choises sound really cool! I think i'm going to try some  Thanks so much for the ideas!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

You're welcome! I'd love to see what you come up with! :]


----------



## Jake (Dec 26, 2010)

sculpy clay is safe 
I used it before to make a hut for Terra
Terra never used it so it now belongs to Pyper's rat Minnie


----------



## Pancho (Dec 25, 2011)

moxieberry said:


> You're welcome! I'd love to see what you come up with! :]


I wrapped some sparkly pipecleaners around the very top of my hedgies cage today lol, im thinking about doing something with fleece 


Jake said:


> sculpy clay is safe
> I used it before to make a hut for Terra
> Terra never used it so it now belongs to Pyper's rat Minnie


Thats so cool  I might try that since my hedgie LOVES hideouts!


----------

